# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Bambi &amp; Camo Pants

## tttaylorrr

i loved you so much in such a short time knowing you both.

Camo: such a sweet and strong young one. you reminded me of a young Yellow right off the bat despite my nagging diligence and helicopter care.

Bambi: you were so scared and i tried so hard to assure you it was okay. i chose your name because i saw the docile, beautiful adult beneath a timid young one. you were so feisty and i was so excited to realize you were; i loved every minute of your hissing.

---

i always say to share the bad...

i cried every day for almost a week. the day i realized i hadn't was the day i realized that i must use the day to push forward. it has been so incredibly hard. like you cannot imagine. mites suck. but i must use this to learn and grow. im just so incredibly...fragmented?...that growth will come from this.

i love my animals so much. i plan to woodburn their names into my wood rack.

our winter and Polar Vortex prolonged a proper resting place.

rest easy my babies. i love you so much, and i honestly miss you every day.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-12-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

So sorry for your losses...I'm sorry but I don't remember you talking about them?  what happened? (you mentioned mites?)

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> So sorry for your losses...I'm sorry but I don't remember you talking about them?  what happened? (you mentioned mites?)


i don't feel like this space is the proper place to discuss the details. my post history will show enough. PM if you want to talk; i'm more than willing to share.

----------


## WhompingWillow

::hugs::

You are an amazing keeper, don't ever doubt that.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Dianne

So sorry for your loss.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

So sorry, T. Losing our beloved animals is the hardest part of keeping pets. You're an awesome keeper and amazing person. Keep your chin up, my friend.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Sincerely sorry. Sending prayers.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

I'm sorry for your loss.  I remember the excitement when you brought these two home and around naming them, and it is hard to believe they're gone so soon.

I think those are beautiful memorials for them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Ax01



----------

Craiga 01453 (04-12-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I'm sorry for your losses.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Avsha531

Sending love and positive vibes, I'm so so sorry for your loss

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

I'm so sorry for your loss!  :Sad:  Rest in peace dear babies and live on in precious memories. You've given them a wonderful life and burial. I really like your woodburning idea!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

my absence from the forum was largely due to this. it was so hard.

i appreciate the outpouring of support; it means so much to me coming from this community. 

sincerely, thank you all.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-13-2019),_Dianne_ (04-13-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Pengil

I am so, so sorry for your loss.  They were so fortunate that they had you to give them such dilligent care in the time you had them. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-13-2019)

----------

